# Google-Indizierung klappt nicht



## Marius Heil (12. August 2006)

Hi,

ich hab ne Homepage für mein neues Filmprojekt erstellt, da ich mir bisher immer noch keinen Webspace gekauft habe, hab ich einfach nen Freehoster genommen und ne .de .vu Domaine. Was solls, sollte ja trotzdem gehen, auf meiner Startseite ist ein unsichtbarer Counter, der sagt mir folgendes:
crawl-66-249-72-144 .googlebot .com»
Daraus hab ich nun mal schlussgefolgert, dass der Googlebot zumindest auf meiner Startseite war und dort Informationen gesammelt hat. Der war schon 2 mal dort, allerdings kann ich die Seite nicht über Google finden. (Zum kontrollieren: http://rdzm.de .vu) Wenn man danach sucht findet man es auf jeden Fall nicht in Google.


Marius


----------



## ripkens (15. August 2006)

1. Webmaster regeln von Google durchlesen.
2. Bei Google Sitemaps anmelden und Sitemap hochladen
3. Dafür sorgen das andere Seiten die bereits indexiert sind auf Deine Seite verweisen.

Wenn du gegen 1. verstösst und 3. nicht erfüllt ist, kommst Du nicht rein....


----------

